# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Masterbatch supplier

## anusharehan

As you have already seen, today the field of nanoparticles is experiencing a great expansion in terms of scientific research thanks to its potential masterbatch supplier  to be used in sectors such as medicine, electricity, cosmetics or optics, among other areas.

----------


## smithkane

Good day, everyone! I'm a new member, and I'm hoping you can assist me. I enjoy reading your post because it is really beneficial to me.

----------


## Thomas

yes yes informative

----------

